# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Auto-Clicker] Autohotkey not working

## talihh

Hi everyone
9.02.2017 autohotkey not working in game.
Why could this be?

----------


## Haugli92

I think you have to specify your problem.

----------

